# Buying Kinu Grinders in the UK



## Orthos (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can get an M47 in the UK?

I've contacted Kinu directly via FB and through their website regarding availability but have not heard back.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No where I been wanting one for months. The classis is hard the others quite easy to get.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Orthos said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an M47 in the UK?
> 
> I've contacted Kinu directly via FB and through their website regarding availability but have not heard back.


 Wow, that's a change. 😔 When I bought my M68 a few years back, I spoke to Christian quite a bit over FB chat. He answered pretty quickly.


----------



## Orthos (Sep 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Wow, that's a change. 😔 When I bought my M68 a few years back, I spoke to Christian quite a bit over FB chat. He answered pretty quickly.


 Yes I gather from the forums that they're normally quite good with communication, so I'm rather puzzled by their lack of response this time.


----------

